

How to stop e-mail overload? Think before you hit send. - sahillavingia
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/how-to-stop-e-mail-overload-think-before-you-hit-send/2011/09/09/gIQATMBorK_story.html?hpid=z3

======
wccrawford
Alternatively: Don't think before you hit send.

Seems to me that his friends just wanted to chat, not have a deep
philosophical breakthrough. Just reply with anything and get on with the rest
of the morning. That's certainly better than -not- responding.

